# BluRay-Brenner erkennt Rohlinge nicht richtig



## ltiefland (7. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

was kann das sein. Mein BluRay-Brenner HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH10LS30 von LG erkennt normale BD-R Rohlinge als BD-RQL?!? Was ist da los?
Der Brenner in meinem Notebook erkennt die Rohlinge korrekt. An den Scheiben kann es also wohl nicht liegen, oder?

Bei dem LG ist die aktuelle Firmware installiert. Hat LG da vielleicht Mist gebaut? Oder liegt es an der Optik des Gerätes?


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2018)

BD-RQL sind Quad-Layer Rohlinge (100GB), wo ist das Problem?


----------



## ltiefland (7. Oktober 2018)

Es handelt sich um normale 25GB Rohlinge! Außerdem ist der Brenner nach meinen Informationen gar nicht mit QL Rohlingen kompatibel.


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2018)

Passiert das auch mit einem anderen Rohling von einem anderen Hersteller?


----------



## ltiefland (7. Oktober 2018)

Das kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich nur Verbatim Rohlinge habe. Werde es mal probieren.

Was aber auch komisch ist: Wenn ich bei einem Neustart einen Datenträger im Laufwerk habe, wird dieser nicht erkannt und das Laufwerk gibt komische Geräusche von sich, als wenn der Laser immer wieder von der Spur abkommt. Das Problem ist nur mit einem Auswurf und anschließendem Neueinlegen zu beheben.


----------



## ltiefland (10. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

ich habe heute neue Rohlinge bekommen und gleich mal getestet. Ergebnis: siehe nagehängte Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesen Bildern handelt es sich um Screenshots von meinem großen Hauptrechner mit LG-Bluray-Brenner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Ergebnis mit meinem Notebook-Brenner. Dieser erkennt die Rohlinge richtig.

Was bei den oberen Bildern auffällt ist, dass der Brenner zwar meint, dass es sich um BDQL-Rohlinge handelt, diese aber trotzdem nur 25GB Kapazität aufweisen. Was soll der Mist denn?


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Oktober 2018)

ltiefland schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Brenner nach meinen Informationen gar nicht mit QL Rohlingen kompatibel.


Laut Datenblatt doch:
BD-R (TL/*Q*L) 287,72 Mbits/s.
LG BH10LS30 Produkt Support :Handbucher, Garantie & mehr | LG Germany.


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2018)

Die verfügbare Kapazität wird aber korrekt angezeigt, da würd ich mal einen Brennvorgang riskieren.


----------



## ltiefland (11. Oktober 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die verfügbare Kapazität wird aber korrekt angezeigt, da würd ich mal einen Brennvorgang riskieren.



Habe ich schon probiert. Nero lässt leider keinen Brennversuch zu und meldet ein falsches Medium im Laufwerk.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Oktober 2018)

ltiefland schrieb:


> Habe ich schon probiert. Nero lässt leider keinen Brennversuch zu und meldet ein falsches Medium im Laufwerk.


Nimm ein anderes Brennprogramm.


----------



## ltiefland (19. Oktober 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nimm ein anderes Brennprogramm.



Mit der Windows-eigenen Funktion klappt der Brennvorgang. Allerdings: Manchmal muss ich den Rechner nach dem Auswerfen der Blu-Ray neu starten, damit ich weiter brennen kann.


----------



## Tilfred (20. Oktober 2018)

Aufschrauben, ist ein bißchen fummelig, und Linse mit Isopropanol oder Fensterputzmittel mit fusselfreiem Tuch, Zewa, vorsichtig abwischen.

Ich wollte meinen Bluray Brenner schon wegschmeißen. Jetzt habe ich 2 ^^

Turtorials gibt es genug bei Youtube.


----------

